# $36 Free shipping-Advken Doctor Coil Shoulder Bag for DIY Vaping



## 3avape (13/2/17)

Doctor Coil Vapor Bag for DIY Vaping

Doctor Coil Vapor Bag contains eight tools for your vaping convenience.

Just as the picture showing, it is available to wear it on your body. Easy and convenient to take it anywhere. The material for this shoulder bag is high quality dacron. Fashionable, easy to carry, DIY your ecigs anytime and anywhere. 

*Contents:*

1 x Diagonal pliers 
1 x Needle-nose pliers
1 x Stainless steel folding scissors
1 x Brass Pen styled cross Screwdriver
1 x Brass Pen styled straight Screwdriver 
1 x Ceramic Tweezer
1 x Elbow Tweezer 
1 set Coiling Kit


----------



## Pravir (10/4/17)

how much is this? and where can I get it?


----------



## zadiac (10/4/17)

Pravir said:


> how much is this? and where can I get it?



Click on the link they provided at the top of the post

Reactions: Like 1


----------

